# Relever son courrier UNIX avec Mail



## Môa (19 Décembre 2002)

Salut

Je n'arrive pas à relever mes mails en local, que j'ai envoyés grâce à sendmail. J'arrive à les lire en tapant la commande 'mail' dans le terminal, mais pas en créant un compte unix avec Mail d'Apple.

Qqun a une idée ?


----------



## gribouille67 (19 Décembre 2002)

J'ai le même soucis, mais à mon avis pour une autre raison, moi je ne peux pas créer de compte "Unix" avec mail.app ? Le logiciel ne me propose que .mac, imap et pop.
Tu trouveras peut être une solution ici,   la  et  surtout la je pense  
Bonne lecture...


----------



## Môa (20 Décembre 2002)

Je crois que la nouvelle version de Mail fournie avec Jaguar ne propose pas cette option, moi je sui toujours sous 10.1.5.


----------



## Môa (20 Décembre 2002)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20010507050242242


----------

